# Graphic installation problem.



## mikebd17 (Dec 3, 2010)

I am an experiened computer person, but new to FREEBSD. I purchase FREEBSD 8.1 and installed it. I can not get any of the GUIs to load or be displayed (gnome, xterm, KDE,...none). During the installation or later with sysinstall when I select ALL packages, it continues to say no package was selected. Sugesstions are appreciated. 
Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install.html


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 4, 2010)

Where did you buy it? walnut creek?


----------



## mikebd17 (Dec 4, 2010)

Bought it from Fry's electronics. It is a 4 set cd, sealed package by freebsd mall.
Thanks,
Mike


----------

